

A new productivity app -- tell me my baby is ugly (or not) - escapegoat
http://youtu.be/XcKQ2DuhySQ

======
geekfactor
You crammed a lot into that video but it looks pretty interesting to me. I
especially like the work tracking feature. It would be great for tracking and
increasing focus over time.

~~~
escapegoat
Hmm, yes, I am pretty amateur at presenting so I may have gone a little too
quickly. I was trying to be brief because I respect my viewer's time but the
app has a broad-ish scope. Anyway, anything you could suggest elaborating on?

In any case, thanks, for checking it out

